# Valle Maira



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich beabsichtige Ende Mai ins Valle Maira zum biken zu fahren.
Wer war mal dort und kann Tipps zu folgenden Dingen geben:

-	Idealer Ausgangspunkt
-	Unterkunftstipp
-	Tourenvorschläge (bis 1.600hm täglich)
-	Kartenvorschläge
-	Was sonst noch wichtig ist

Es wäre nett, wenn jemand mal ein paar sachdienliche Hinweise geben könnte, besten Dank!


----------



## Prwolf35 (4. Mai 2010)

Schau mal auf die Homepage vom Lukas Stöckli, da leitet er jedes Jahr Touren....soll ein geiles Biker-Revier sein.....berichte bitte mal, wenn Du wieder da bist, da will ich auch mal hin!
Gruß aus München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2010)

Ja, werde ich machen!


----------



## rayc (4. Mai 2010)

Schau dir mal den Thread CotticX an, wir haben eine Nacht dort übernachtet.
Sehr gute Papierkarte, mit MTB-Routen bekommst u.a. vorort.
(Eine Bestelladresse müsste ich raus suchen)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Standort nach paar Tagen wechseln (einfach zu unseren nächsten Etappenziel wecheln).
Die Unterkunft in Sambuco ist deutlich günstiger und ebenfalls auf Biker ausgerichtet (auch mit Tourenvorschläge).

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dbpmayxzufzkoynv

ray


----------



## rayc (5. Mai 2010)

Hier noch der Link zum Kartenshop:

http://forum.ttqv.com/posting.php?mode=quote&p=91136

Ray


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## pedale3 (5. Mai 2010)

Moin,

waren letztes Jahr für ne Woche in Vernetti/Marmora zum Biken. Vernetti ist ideal als Startpunkt. Für eine Woche hats dort genug 1600er (Traum)Touren. Dort gibt es die Biker Herberge schlechthin mit deutschsprachigem Tourenberater und 7 Gänge Menue. Der Innenhof ist recht nett um nach der Tour noch nen Bierchen zu schlürfen. Wir hatten ein 2 Bett Zimmer. Gute Karten vom Mairatal kannste dort kaufen. Lunchpakete kann man am Vorabend bestellen - nicht ganz unwichtig auf manchen der Touren. Ein gewisser "MTB Troubel" ist dort aber allgegenwärtig, auch AXer und Reisegruppen machen dort halt.

Ein Wechsel nach Sambucco wäre im Prinzip machbar und lohnend, wie Rayc schon meint. Ich würds aber nicht machen, da ggf ein Tourentag oder zumindest ein halber flöten geht. In der Osteria della Pace (Sambucco) ist es verm. deshalb günstiger weil es ein Schlafsaal ist.

/Pedale


----------



## Hegi (5. Mai 2010)

Hier habe ich mal viele Infos über das Valle Maira her!

Da gibts Toureninfos, GPS Daten und vielen mehr!

http://www.mtb-piemonte.it/site/index.php?page=main&name=home&lang=DE


----------



## rayc (5. Mai 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...In der Osteria della Pace (Sambucco) ist es verm. deshalb gÃ¼nstiger weil es ein Schlafsaal ist.
> 
> /Pedale



Dort gibt es auch normale "Zimmer".
Wir hatten zu dritt ein 4er Zimmer.
Essen ist in beiden UnterkÃ¼nften top.
Klar ist der Innenhof in Maira 




Wir meinen alle die gleiche Maira-Karte, Link dazu siehe weiter oben.
Ist Ã¼brigens in Sambucco 1 â¬ gÃ¼nstiger als in Meira.
Tourentips bekommt bei beiden.
Aufgrund eines Tips von Peter Vogt in Maira habe wir noch einen Schwenker auf den Weg nach Sambucco eingebaut.
Einstieg hÃ¤tten wir selbst nie gesehen und ist auch nicht auf der karte drauf.

Lohnen tuen beide Standorte, daher mein Vorschlag mit den Wechsel.

Ray


----------



## luna_01 (16. Mai 2010)

wir waren vor einem jahr mitte/ende mai fuer eine woche dort und kamen nur bis 1700 hm, da ab dort noch schnee lag; d.h. viele richtig gute touren waren nicht fahrbar. "aufgeraeumt" ist zu der jahreszeit auch noch nicht, die schneebruchschaeden sind noch nicht behoben. informier´ dich am besten im vorfeld ueber das wetter und die schneelage.
ansonsten ist das gebiet ein traum, zwei traeume, drei traeume. 
ende mai werden wir auch wieder dort sein [vorausgesetzt es taut noch ein bisschen mehr als bislang. 
wuensch´ dir viel spass und noch ein paar tage warmes sonnen- und somit tauwetter.
luna_01


----------



## Tobsn (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

will den Thread mal mit ein paar Tourenimpressionen beleben.
Finde das Valle Maira einen der schönsten Mountainbike Spielplätze in den Alpen.
Bin bisher nur im Rahmen von 2 Alpencross durchgekommen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=421907
Dieses Mal hat es im Rahmen einer Westalpen Woche immerhin für 3 Touren gereicht, wobei die Letzte (Mt. Tibert) im Nebel unterging. 

Tour 1: Rocca la Meja
http://www.gps-tracks.com/gps-mountainbike-tour-piemonte-valle-maira-rocca-la-meja-001305.html

Tour 2: Monte Oronaye
http://www.gps-tracks.com/gps-mountainbike-tour-piemonte-valle-maira-monte-oronaye-001319.html

Tour 3: Monte Tibert
http://www.gps-tracks.com/gps-mountainbike-tour-piemonte-valle-maira-monte-tibert-001316.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (10. Oktober 2013)

*Tour 1: Rocca la Meja*
(inkl. Variante A: 500 Meter zum Rifuggio Gardetta und
Variante B: Sensationeller Singeltrail (Schwierigkeitsgrad 3) vom Colle del Mulo)
http://www.gps-tracks.com/gps-mountainbike-tour-piemonte-valle-maira-rocca-la-meja-001305.html

An dem Tag sind wir vom Valle Varaita ins Valle Maira gewechselt, was inkl. Zimmer beziehen, Fahrräder aufbauen usw. doch etwas Zeit gekostet hat und es schon Mittag ist bis wir loskommen. Der Patrone vom Hotel Peter Vogt empfiehlt uns die Hausrunde Rocca la Maja. Wirklich ansprechen ist die Beschreibung der Tour ja nicht gerade, nur mittelmäßig schön und ohne konditionellen und technischen Anspruch. Aber wie gesagt, wir sind zu spät dran für eine lange Tour und angeblich lässt sich die Tour ja technisch etwas aufpeppen.

Los geht es auf Teer zum Colle del Preit. Anfänglich mit kleinen Rampen am Bach und bald offener am Hang entlang, schön gemütlich kurbeln und den Blick schweifen lassen.





Vom Colle del Preit fahren wir erst einmal zum Refugio Gardetta. Es ist Obtober und das Refugio geschlossen, aber wir genießen dort die Ruhe und Sonne bei einer Pause.





Oder eben für etwas Abwechslung





Bevor es die holperige Gardetta Kammstraße rüber zum Colle della Bandia  und weiter hoch zum Colle del Mulo geht. Alles gut zu fahren.









Ich mag ja diese Grenzkammstraßen, zumal wir an diesem Tag links bis zum Mount Viso und rechts zu den Seealpen blicken konnten. Einfach herrlich.









Vom Colle del Mule beginnen die 1300 hm Single Trail bis fast ins Hotel.
Die ersten Meter noch auf einer alten Straße, von der aber bald nix mehr übrig ist und der Weg einer neuen Spur in gut fahrbaren Serpentinen gen Tal folgt.

















Unten im Talboden (Alp Gias il Ghetto) angekommen, folgen wir immer den Markierungen. Zum großen Teil sind die Wege erst frisch und abenteuerlich angelegt und auch nicht in einer Karte oder bei OSM zu finden. Aber es lohnt sich und man hat Trail, Spaß und Spannung die ganze Abfahrt lang.

Leider haben wir von der Abfahrt wenig Bilder, da es bereits sehr spät war und auch das Licht immer schwächer wurde.





Als Fazit wurde ich sagen, dass sich die Tour so als Einstieg um die Gegend kennen zu lernen wirklich lohnt. Zumal die Gardetta Kammstraße ein Muss ist und in die ein oder anderere Richtung eh befahren werden sollte.

GPS-Track :


----------



## rayc (10. Oktober 2013)

Hey cool. 

Dann hattet ihr doch gutes Wetter.

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (10. Oktober 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Hey cool.
> 
> Dann hattet ihr doch gutes Wetter.
> 
> Ray



Hätte besser sein können, aber auch schlechter.
Von den 7 Tagen sind wir 7 Tage gefahren, 1x halt im Nebel, 1x ein Schauer von 5 Minuten.
Aber dazu später mehr.


----------



## Tobsn (11. Oktober 2013)

*Tour 2: Monte Oronaye*

http://www.gps-tracks.com/gps-mountainbike-tour-piemonte-valle-maira-monte-oronaye-001319.html

Als wir am Abend im Innenhof des Ceaglio saßen, unterhielten wir uns mit einem jungen Schweizer (Roger) und der uns begeistert über seine Touren  berichtete. Seine absoluten Highlights und Empfehlungen waren Monte Tibert und Oronaye. 

Eigentlich hatten wir für morgen Monte Bellino inkl Gipfelbesteigung geplatn, da Kalinka mal auf 3000 wollte, aber auf Grund der Erzählungen entschieden wir uns für den Monte Oronaye. Was im Nachhinein gute Entscheidung war, denn der Monte Bellino wäre ein kurzes Vergnügen geworden
!!! Am Monte Bellino sind angeblich immer in der ersten Oktober Woche Militär Übungen und somit die Abfahrt gesperrt!!!

Start zur Tour um den Monte Oronaye war in Acceglio, ungefähr 10-15 Minuten Fahrt mit dem Auto.
Die ersten Meter verlaufen auf Teer bevor man die Maira quert und es bald auf einer alten Militär Piste in angenehmer Steigung stetig nach oben geht.





Heute liegt im Tal ein zäher, kalter Nebel, aber genau bei 2000m durchbrechen wir den Nebel und ab der Alp Grangia Pausa haben wir feinstes Wetter und grandioses Panorama.





War bis zu Alp Grangia Pausa alles gut fahrbar, müssen jetzt immer wieder raus runter vom Bike und schieben. Aber immer nur kurz und je näher man dem Passo della Cavalla kommt umso mehr kann wieder gefahren werden.









Je höher wir kommen, umso schöner wird die Auffahrt und ich kenne kaum eine Trailauffahrt in der Höhe, bei der wirklich fast alles im Sattel bewältigt wird.
Eine echte Traumauffahrt. 













Erst auf den letzten Meter hoch zum Passo della Cavalla muss das Fahrrad kurz geschultert werden.





Oben auf dem Pass kann man noch einen kleinen, gut erhaltenen Tunnel  der zu einem Gefechtsstand führt  besuchen (Taschenlampe hilfreich). Einfach am Colle den Hang in Richtung der alten Baracken queren, der Eingang ist direkt über den Baracken. 
Für das Bild von dem Tunnelgespenst hab ich leider keine Freigabe erhalten. 

Passo della Cavalla zum Colle delle Munie muss noch kurz nach rechts über ein Schotterfeld geschoben werden, bevor der schier endlose Trail auf der Hochebene über den Colle della Munie zum Col de la Gipière und weiter zum Lago di Roburent beginnt. Je nach Fahrkönnen muss hier maximal an ein paar Stellen geschoben werden. Mit etwas Schwung geht es auch ganz ohne absetzen und macht einfach nur Spaß.

















Am Lago di Roburent machen wir erst mal Pause und genießen.





Also plötzlich die Schafe ohne ersichtliche Grund anfangen sich einzureihen und den Hang hoch laufen.
Da haben wir uns halt auch eingereiht.





War dann aber nicht ganz unsere Richtung.
Wir mussten noch einen Stock höher zum Colle della Scaletta (2614 m.ü.M.).
Vom See sah der Anstieg ganz schön anstrengend aus. War dann aber doch mit etwas parlieren und tragen im nu gemeistert.









Nun sollte die Abfahrt kommen von der im Hotel alle so geschwärmt haben.
Und ich kann Euch sagen, sie ist genial. 
Wer etwas Fahrtechnik besitzt und wem loses Geröll keine großen Schwierigkeiten bereitet, wird richtig Spaß haben.
Wer nicht der nicht.









Leider gibt es nicht allzu viele Fotos, denn nach den zwei Bildern da oben hat es die halbe Abfahrt gedauert bis ich Kalinka wieder eingeholt hatte. Ist einfach mit einem Grinsen durch geflowed.
Erst am nächsten Pass hatte ich sie wieder in Sichtweite.





Und Möglichkeit zum Fototausch





Und schon gab sie wieder Gas.





Inzwischen ist es schon später Nachmittag und der Nebel begann sich aus dem Tal die Hänge hochzudrücken. Und so tauchten wir wieder bei ca. 2000m wieder in den Nebel ein, aus dem wir am Morgen entstiegen waren.





















Unter 2000m ging der Trail natürlich weiter. Anfänglich sogar eine Spur härter mit größeren, losen Brocken in einer schmalen tiefen Fahrrinne. Augen zu und durch. Kurz vor der Alp Grangia Calandra wird es dann wieder leichter fahrbar. Ab der Alp kann man wahlweise die Alpstrasse ins Tal und zum Ausgangspunkt wählen oder den markierten Trail. Ich würde auf jeden Fall den Trail empfehlen. Unten raus ist die Abfahrt wesentlich einfacher und lädt zum Cruisen ein. Wenn einem nicht gerade ein Ochse vors Rad springt.
Der Trail führt fast ganz runter bis zur Maira, von wo man dann noch 10 Minuten wieder zurück zum Auto pedaliert.

Als Fazit kann ich sagen, eine der besten Touren, die ich bisher in den Alpen gefahren bin. 
Die Trage- und Schiebepassagen halten sich im Rahmen und verteilen sich über die ganze Tour.
Super schöne Trails in der Auffahrt und über die Hochebene in Traumkulisse.
Und am Ende eine super Trail Abfahrt, von losem Schotter, über Wiesen, Wald und Karrenweg alles bietet und nie langweilig wird.
Allerdings sollte man schon eine gute Kondition und Fahrtechnik (S2-S3) mitbringen. Die Tour ist definitiv anstrengender als die 1800Hm suggerieren und es gibt ab Passo della Cavalla keine Möglichkeit abzubrechen. 
Die Trails auf der Hochebene sind für gute Biker der reine Genuss und sehr schnell zu meistern. Wer aber an jedem Stein oder Stufe hängen bleibt, hoch wie runter, wird dort sehr viel Körner und Zeit lassen.  Das Gleiche gilt natürlich für die Abfahrt, diese ist bis zur Alp Grangia Calandra konstant auf hohem Niveau und entweder man fährt fast alles oder läuft alles.

GPS-Track :


----------



## McNulty (11. Oktober 2013)

....

Ich zeig dich an - wg. unmenschlicher Grausamkeit, Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit und überhaupt - ich will da auch hin


----------



## Tobsn (11. Oktober 2013)

McNulty schrieb:


> .... - ich will da auch hin



Du darfst da auch hin.
Als wir unten wahre war im selben Hotel ein Fahrtechnikcamp.
Anscheinend mit Kleider- und Materialordnung. 
Alle mit FiveTen, Maloja und Liteville, das Liteville hast ja schon.

Falls von denen Eine/Einer mitlist. Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

jaja, immer auf die Liteviller 

schöne Bilder aus einer schönen Gegend 
Ich würde am liebsten auch gleich wieder da runter!


----------



## McNulty (11. Oktober 2013)

Welches Hotel hattet ihr denn?

... und Mist - jetzt muss ich mein Malojazeug und die Five Tens wieder verkaufen.


----------



## rayc (11. Oktober 2013)

Hört sich gut an und schöne Bilder! 

Und dann sogar mit Modeshow am Abend. 

ray


----------



## Fubbes (15. Oktober 2013)

@Tobsn
Geniale Eindrücke. Da ich noch nicht in der Ecke Gardette/Roburent war, werde ich sicher was verwenden können.


----------



## Ventoux. (16. Oktober 2013)

Hey Tobsn, superschöner Bericht und Bilder. Schade hat's nicht geklappt mit einer gemeinsamen Tour. Ihr hattet ja definitiv schöneres Wetter als ich. 
Ich liess mich wegen der Klassierung S3 und auch vom Wetter auf der Rocca la Meja-Tour von der Variante vom Colle del Mulo leider abhalten und fuhr über den Colle die Morti. Aber aufgrund Deiner Bilder dürfte es sich wohl um einen superschönen Trails mit reichlich Fahrspass handeln...


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2013)

@Ventoux: Ja, das mit der Klassifizierung ist halt immer so ne Sache.
Kommt halt immer darauf an wer klassifiziert.
Die Abfahrt vom Colle del Mulo ist auf jeden Fall einfacher, als das was weiter unten kommt und das bist Du ja laut deinem Blog zum Teil gefahren. Auch die Abfahrt vom Monte Tibert oben ist schwerer.
Die Klassifizierung der OSM war im Valle Maira besser als die der Tourenbeschreibung.
Allerdings hatten wir im ne GTA Abfahrt ins Valle Varaita, die laut OSM ne 4 sein sollte , die maximal ne 2 war.

Sehr schöner Blog übrigens


----------



## pedale3 (17. Oktober 2013)

Feine Gegend und Bericht!

Kleine Ergänzung am Rande...
"Die Tour ist definitiv anstrengender als die 1800Hm suggerieren und es gibt ab Passo della Cavalla keine Möglichkeit abzubrechen. "

-> Ohne jetzt den Scaletta zu kennen...der Trail vom Colle Munie am Bivacco Bonelli vorbei zurück nach Saretto ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, nicht gerade schlecht als Abkürzung!

Grüße.


----------



## Tobsn (17. Oktober 2013)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...
> -> Ohne jetzt den Scaletta zu kennen...der Trail vom Colle Munie am Bivacco Bonelli vorbei zurück nach Saretto ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, nicht gerade schlecht als Abkürzung!
> 
> Grüße.



Die Abfahrt wurde in der Beschreibung vom Ceaglio wie folgt beschrieben.


> Der Wanderweg Frassati ... ein Weg der mit dem MTB ebenfalls zu machen ist, sofern man über die nötige Fahrtechnik verfügt (Serpentinen fahren bergab mit Versetzen des Hinterrads auf steinigem und rutschigem Untergrund)


Aber gut zu hören, dass sie ne lohnende Option ist. 

Aber ist halt immer schwierig, was ne gute und was ne schlechte Abfahrt ist. 
Fahrkönnen, Bedingungen, Vorlieben, Tagesform, ....

Kannst die Variante etwas weiter ausführen? Vielleicht mit Bildern?
Wäre super.


----------



## pedale3 (17. Oktober 2013)

...im Oberen Teil flowig, nach dem Bivacco steiler und geröllig, im letzten Teil Felsig spitzkehrig kniffelig und schwieriger. Insgesamt nur wenig geschoben. Die ganze Zeit feine Landschaft, aber das ist ja fast selbstverständlich in der Gegend. Nach Deiner Beschreibung vom Scaletta-trail würde ich den Munie ähnlich einstufen.

Stimmt schon. Die Bewertungen sind recht individuell. Ich bin den Tag von Larche mit AX Gepäck hochgekommen (solo). Bis zum Munie hatte es trübes Wetter und oben auf dem Trail riss es plötzlich auf. Eine gewisse Euphorie würde ich daher nicht ausschliessen wollen.

Fotos kann ich nicht versprechen....


----------



## Biking_Flow (20. Oktober 2013)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Als Fazit kann ich sagen, eine der besten Touren, die ich bisher in den Alpen gefahren bin.



Schöner Bericht - scheinbar wird die geheime Ecke mit den schönsten Biketouren der Alpen langsam immer bekannter  

Ich hab für mich für den Oronaye-Loop die gleiche Schlussfolgerung gezogen, in ihrer Gesamtheit ist das sicher eine der besten Touren in den Alpen - aber das ist ja immer subjektiv: http://www.alpine-biking.com/Bike/News/Entries/2013/8/4_Best_tour_ever.html

Hier noch ein Foto von mir von dieser Runde:






Da gibts noch ein paar mehr.

Aber das Maira-Tal bietet ja noch einige andere schöne Touren, wie ihr in der Trattoria Caeglio sicherlich gelesen habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (20. Oktober 2013)

... und hier ein Foto von den weiter oben zitierten LITEVILLE-5.10-Heinzn... 
Das war wohl dann eine Gruppe von uns. Die sind alle ganz tierlieb und vor allem passionierte Biker... Und die hier gerade diskutierte Runde ist auf alle Fälle  -  so man auch mal gern ein wenig trägt und wandert  -  ein absolutes Highlight !!!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4715072235.488317.241449322234&type=3&theater 
Viele Grüße !
Mathias


----------



## palomo70 (11. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
alle Jahre wieder gibt`s Bilder von meiner Biketour.
Dieses Jahr war ich zusammen mit drei Mitfahrern wieder eine Woche in den Westalpen.
Die letzten beiden Jahre hatte ich bei meinen Touren durch die Westalpen das Valle Maira kennengelernt. Dieses Jahr haben wir dort eine ganze Woche verbracht. Es war grandios!

Hier geht`s zur Bildergalerie 2017.

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------

